# AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0



## MysticBinary82 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*

*AMD* hat gestern, dem 21.12., das ATI Stream SDK 2.0 für Entwickler veröffentlicht. In dieser Version fest implementiert, wie schon in der Beta, ist OpenCL.

Interessant zu wissen ist, das es das erste SDK für sowohl ATI GPUs und x86 CPUs ist.

Quelle: AMD Releases Production Version of Second-Generation Software Development Platform for ATI Stream Computing | Business Wire


----------



## koe80 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*

sorry meine dumme frage.

aber was bedeutet dies genau?

heißt das man kann damit endlich open cl nutzen? wenn ich es mir runter lad?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*

Geile Schei?e


----------



## koe80 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*

lol galt das mir?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*



koe80 schrieb:


> sorry meine dumme frage.
> 
> aber was bedeutet dies genau?
> 
> heißt das man kann damit endlich open cl nutzen? wenn ich es mir runter lad?


 
Nein du brauchst dir das SDK nicht runterladen, openCL 1.0 ist im Catalyst 9.12 Hotfix enthalten.
Wichtig ist dieses SDK direkt nur für Entwickler aber indirekt auch für die User, da das ein guter weg ist einen einheitlichen Standart zu etablieren. Außerdem hat nun ATI ein sehr gutes SDK und kann zu CUDA aufholen.
Besonders beeindruckend ist die x86 integration ins SDK.


----------



## AmdNator (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*

Nicht schlecht,

ATI bzw. AMD lernt langsam und das finde ich gut! Mal schauen was die noch so bringen


----------



## KILLTHIS (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Besonders beeindruckend ist die x86 integration ins SDK.


Ich bin mit dem Thema leider nicht sonderlich bewandert - aber warum ist das beeindruckend?


----------



## clemi14 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*

vllt können dann auch ATIs mal ordentlich Punkte holen bei F@H!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Thema leider nicht sonderlich bewandert - aber warum ist das beeindruckend?


 
Weil z.B. cuda nur für GPU gedacht ist jedoch Stream da auch CPU zulässt und somit die kombination zwischen multicore CPU und GPU besser genutzt werden kann.


----------



## DarkMo (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*

is das ned dieser physx ruß? den können ati's doch eh ned nutzen *dacht* also wozu? ^^


----------



## Stingray93 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*



DarkMo schrieb:


> is das ned dieser physx ruß? den können ati's doch eh ned nutzen *dacht* also wozu? ^^



physx hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## NCphalon (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*

Um auf die erste Frage zu antworten: Nein.

un damit erübrigt sich auch der rest 

EDIT: zu lahm


----------



## Green_Raptor (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*

gibts zu der ganzen sache auch eine einigermaßen verständliche erklärung? ich blick da nämlich auch nicht durch.


----------



## DarkMo (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*

hehe alles klar. dann die quälende frage: was zum teufel is dieses open cl dann eigentlich? ^^


----------



## MysticBinary82 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*



DarkMo schrieb:


> hehe alles klar. dann die quälende frage: was zum teufel is dieses open cl dann eigentlich? ^^


 
Das ist sowas ähnliches wie Cuda / Direct Compute. Somit lassen sich auch andere Software nebst spielen auf der GPU ausführen. Da OpenCL aber nunmal ein offener standart ist und sowohl auf dem PC als auch Mac zur verfügung steht könnte sich dies eher durchsetzen als Direct Compute.

@Green_Raptor

Dazu gibt es doch den Link direkt zu AMD, der sollte alles erklären ist aber auf englisch.


----------



## PontifexM (13. August 2010)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*

News ATI Stream Software Development Kit (SDK) v2.2 - Planet 3DNow! Forum


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. August 2010)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*

Ich hoffe mal das es bald mal ein paar Benchmarks gibt und da die Physix am Arscg ist, ds es endlich mal einen Standart gibt den jeder Nutzen kann.


----------



## thysol (14. August 2010)

*AW: AMD veröffentlicht ATI Stream SDK 2.0*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das es bald mal ein paar Benchmarks gibt und da die Physix am Arscg ist, ds es endlich mal einen Standart gibt den jeder Nutzen kann.



Einen OpenCL Benchmark kannst du haben. Sehe meine Signatur.


----------

